# A Couple of Soap Pictures



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

In this one I added gm and cm , it is a very very nice on the skin.























Thanks for looking

Kitn


----------



## LJA (Apr 20, 2009)

Kitn, I am in LOVE with your lavender planets soap!!  I really really love the last one too and how you swirl the tops!!  SO NICE!!!


----------



## topcat (Apr 20, 2009)

Lovely soaps Kitn - love the gelled Lavender Planets particularly - what a difference between the gelled and ungelled.....great pics!

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

thank you 



			
				topcat said:
			
		

> Lovely soaps Kitn - love the gelled Lavender Planets particularly - what a difference between the gelled and ungelled.....great pics!
> 
> Tanya


 It really is such a difference , I had extra and that one didn't gel for whatever reason.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

I really like the oatmeal one. I like how you cut using th curvey cutter on a slight angle 8) The un-gelled reminds me of brie. Great pics overall


----------



## vivcarm (Apr 21, 2009)

Love the oatmeal one esp. What a cracking looking soap! 8)


----------



## lsg (Apr 21, 2009)

How in the world did you get the petal effect with the soap pictured witht he flowers, or is that a trade secret?    That is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Soap_for_breakfast said:
			
		

> I really like the oatmeal one. I like how you cut using th curvey cutter on a slight angle 8) The un-gelled reminds me of brie. Great pics overall [/quote/]
> 
> Thank you so much
> The log was to wide to sit in the cutter so I had to turn it sideways . :wink:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

lsg said:
			
		

> How in the world did you get the petal effect with the soap pictured witht he flowers, or is that a trade secret?    That is absolutely fantastic.



No secret at all ( do soapers have secrets  :wink: ) .I made soap balls ( planets) out of a not so great looking batch of lavender and set them in the mold in layers , traced soap on the bottom of the mold , soap balls ,then soap poured over a spoon , them more planets etc . I had little ones in there too , I think the soap fairies ate them.  

I shred the not so great batches , and make the planets with the shreds. That is something I love about making soap , if you don't like the soap, you can reinvent it. I have had lots of practice reinventing.lol

Kitn


----------



## LJA (Apr 21, 2009)

I think I have some "Planets" in my near future with a batch of chocolate soap that went awry.  Brown balls ( :shock: ) are kinda boring though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

I have lots of brown too , brown makes good choc chip planets , you could make an oatmeal with large choc chips , or a vanilla choc chip planets , or an oreo cookies and cream, or a manly man oakmoss with brown shreds. Or a very nice dirt soap.the possibilities are simply endless . :wink: 

Kitn

I have worked in a nursing home , your shocking comment made me laugh. OMG. Everything but boring let me tell ya.


----------



## SimplyE (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice!  So creative.  Love looking at the diff between gel and ungelled!  WTG!


----------



## Dixie (Apr 21, 2009)

beautiful! I'm amazed at the difference in gel and non gel. And the purple planets is my favorite


----------



## LJA (Apr 21, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> I have lots of brown too , brown makes good choc chip planets , you could make an oatmeal with large choc chips , or a vanilla choc chip planets , or an oreo cookies and cream, or a manly man oakmoss with brown shreds. Or a very nice dirt soap.the possibilities are simply endless . :wink:
> 
> Kitn
> 
> I have worked in a nursing home , your shocking comment made me laugh. OMG. Everything but boring let me tell ya.



Wow...small world.  I've worked in nursing homes (alzheimer's and memory care units) for years and years.  The stories we could tell, right?!

Thanks for the great ideas!!!  Love them!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

I have worked in a nursing home , your shocking comment made me laugh. OMG. Everything but boring let me tell ya.[/quote]

Wow...small world.  I've worked in nursing homes (alzheimer's and memory care units) for years and years.  The stories we could tell, right?!

Thanks for the great ideas!!!  Love them![/quote]

Oh yeah , The queens of brown we could be lol.

Kitn


----------



## heyjude (Apr 21, 2009)

Great group of soaps! LOVE the top on the omh. It looks like you've really mastered the art of the log swirl!  8)  

I'm very jealous!

Jude


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey Jude, there is no mastering there at all.I have a "new" hair pick with 4 teeth, it makes great swirlies on top if you move it in a figure 8 pattern. I got a package of 8 combs free from Avon, most of them make great soap making tools.  ( well doesn't everything that isn't nailed down)?


----------



## Isy (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Kitn,

I loved your oatmeal double milk and honey one (cm : does it stand for coco milk ?) Anychance I can have the recipe plse ?

I ve allready made a while ago a soap with oatmeal gm (never tried to add honey). Here s the recipe :
Olive 15%
coco  20 %
Palm  20 %
almond oil  10 %
canola oil  20 %
sheabutter 15 %
+ 1 to 2 TS finely grinded oatmeal. 

Thanks
Isy


----------



## heartsong (Apr 22, 2009)

*x*

i REALLY like the speckeled anise soap! it looks like granite!  did you coarse grate white, then blend in at trace?

great job on the soaps, all of them!   

monet


----------



## LJA (Apr 22, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> Hey Jude, there is no mastering there at all.I have a "new" hair pick with 4 teeth, it makes great swirlies on top if you move it in a figure 8 pattern. I got a package of 8 combs free from Avon, most of them make great soap making tools.  ( well doesn't everything that isn't nailed down)?



SHUT.  UP.
Are you serious?  That is genius!!!  LOL!


----------



## wonderland (Apr 23, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

>




ooooh...ahhh....sooooo pretty.    

did you put it in the fridge to keep it from gelling?  if so, how long did you keep it there?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> i REALLY like the speckeled anise soap! it looks like granite!  did you coarse grate white, then blend in at trace?
> 
> great job on the soaps, all of them!
> 
> monet



That was a rebatch that I grated up , melted it in the crock pot and threw the white shreds in and slapped it in the mold.

Kitn


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> Kitn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have never been more seriouser..lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi wonderland , I didn't put it in the fridge , I had left over , I never accounted for how much room the planets took. The one in the bigger mold gelled and this one didn't . I have no clue why not .If you don't want the soap to gel , the  fridge works well most times :wink: ( read thread about soap in freezer that gelled when taken out). I set mine on top of my chest freezer in my soaping room , because the top is cold. This one was wrapped with the other one and not on the freezer.

Kitn


----------



## starduster (Apr 23, 2009)

*Good stuff*

Viva le creative genius.
Most inventions accidental while searching for a different answer.
There are so many variables with ingredients that so often it is a happy surprise as with your gorgeous soaps.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Good stuff*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> Viva le creative genius.
> Most inventions accidental while searching for a different answer.
> There are so many variables with ingredients that so often it is a happy surprise as with your gorgeous soaps.



Thankyou .

Truer words were never spoken starduster , especially when one makes soap,  one of the things I love most about making soap is  reinventing it.

Kitn


----------

